# From Calais to Honfleur...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Some nice photo's of aires and places along the way from Calais to Honfleur that all you 'campingcaristes' might recognise :wink: ...

>Kerlis Motorhome trip<

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Nice find peejay - they've got a good site there, lovely pics.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Nice trip*

 Well I quite enjoyed that trip for first thing Friday morning.
Now, where's my camper  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Some nice pictures, though it always puzzles me why people take their holidays in car parks :? 


Andrew


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi

Nice photos pity about the M/H's


You can understand why many people are getting "P---ed Off" with this anti-social behaviour!!.


Andy


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

If your going to France this year try this site.....This is real clever!!!

http://www.france-voyage.com/en/

All the best Wilt


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice photos pity about the M/H's
> 
> ...


???????????????????????

Anti-social behaviour?????????

I can understand that comment if the 'vans were all parked up in places where they were not supposed to, but to smear this comment on legally parked vehicles taking advantage of the facilities PROVIDED BY THE LOCAL COMMUNES is rather beyond the pale!!!!!!

If it is not for you - then fine...........but DONT accuse the rest of us of having 'anti-social behavioural tendancies' for just using the facilities provided...

Agreed - there are a few who abuse the system.......just as in all activities in life....

Not all of us WANT to spend our travels regimented to 'campsite rules' and prefer the freedom of movement - to legally stop where we are welcomed - and to avoid where we are not!!!!

Carl n Flo


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Some nice photo's of aires and places along the way from Calais to Honfleur that all you 'campingcaristes' might recognise :wink: ...
> 
> >Kerlis Motorhome trip<
> 
> Pete


Thanks, Pete
I've added it to the list:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Lovely photos peejay-thanks. I couldn't agree more with Carl_n_Flo.What on earth is anti-social about using the provided facilities?We have used aires and stelplatz for years,and have had some great holidays and met lots of lovely people of all different nationalities.
I have one shift to do tonight,then get the 'van ready,then down to Dover for Monday.............Yes we're off to France to be anti-social !!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry peejay can't view the link cos I just get...................

We're sorry...
... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now. 

See Google Help for more information.

Ray.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Fantastic Peejay, cant wait till end of May when we will be down that way


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Sorry peejay can't view the link cos I just get...................
> 
> We're sorry...
> ... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.
> ...


Dunno why that happens Ray, and not trying to encourage you into any anti-social habits :lol: - but you could try the original untranslated homepage below and then click on 'Normandie 2008' on the left menu....

http://kerlis-womo-reisen.de/

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant Pete.
Marvellous aire's and I'm sure I have seen that young lady somewhere before??? 

Thanks muchly.

Ray.


----------

